# Habe ein Problem mit Photoshop und dem Freistellen



## DJ Dicker (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich breuchte mal bitte Hilfe von einem der wo sich sehr gut mit Photoshop auskennt ich arbeite jetzt schon 1 Woche an eine Bild das ich freizustellen und oben was drüber schreiben kann mir hier eine Helfen wie ich das Bild freistellen kann oder es mir Machen ich bin zu blöd für das freizustellen 


Hier habe ich mal das Bild ich möchte es auf ein Hemd Drucken lassen aber ich bekomme es nicht hin mit dem Freistellen 


http://img352.imageshack.us/img352/6383/sonnedh0.jpg

Das ist das bild ich weis jetzt halt nicht wie ich das machen soll ich klaube die frau die wo mir das Drucken möchte sagte irgendwas mit Spiegelverkehrt muss das sein kann das sein 

Ich möchte ober Über die Sonne DC Sunfire's in Gebogener schrift und wenn es möglich ist in 3D wo sehr gut über die Sone Passt.

Ich wehre sehr froh wenn mir einer Helfen könnt Ich danke mit Herzen


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2008)

Hai,



DJ Dicker hat gesagt.:


> Das ist das bild ich weis jetzt halt nicht wie ich das machen soll ich klaube die frau die wo mir das Drucken möchte sagte irgendwas mit Spiegelverkehrt muss das sein kann das sein
> 
> Ich möchte ober Über die Sonne DC Sunfire's in Gebogener schrift und wenn es möglich ist in 3D wo sehr gut über die Sone Passt.



Das habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden ? 
... und was hat das mit Freistellen zu tun ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Moin
Aus welchem Grund möchtest du das Bild freistellen?
So wie ich es verstanden habe soll es auf Bügelfolie fürs Hemd gedruckt werden.
Da weiss nicht mit gedruckt wird, brauchst du es nicht freistellen.
Die gute Frau hat recht, dass das Motiv spiegelverkehrt vorliegen muss, da es auf die "Rückseite" der Folie gedruckt wird, womit es später aufs Hemd "gebügelt" wird.
Das kannst du recht einfach machen indem du auf Bearbeiten -> Transformieren -> Horizontal spiegeln gehst.

Aber falls du es doch freistellen willst, nimm das Zauberstab-Werkzeug (reicht in dem Fall) , stell die Toleranz auf einen Wert um die 30 und klick auf die weisse Fläche.
Optional: Danach kannst du die Auswahl umkehren: Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren gehen, die Sonne ausschneiden.
Diese fügst du dann in eine neue Datei ein, stell noch die Auflösung auf 300 (falls es bei dem Bild noch etwas bringt).

Damit es selber lernen kannst ein paar Links:

Freistellen:
http://creativebits.org/photoshop/the_extract_tool

Bereinigen von Ausschneidefransen
http://graphics.com/modules.php?name...icle&artid=321

Ich habe mal kurz das Logo gemacht (da die Vorlage der Druckerin Tränen in die Augen treiben sollte ), hilft zwar nicht beim lernen, aber bevor du verzweifelst...

Link

Und falls du die *.psd Datei haben möchtest, schick mir ne PM.

Peez


----------



## DJ Dicker (29. Januar 2008)

Super Nesk ich danke dir von herzen kannst du mir noch sagen wie ich so ein Dartpfeil hinzufügen kann und noch einen Namen der Gaststätte ich danke dir wirklich mi Hertzen kannst du mich ein bisjen lernen Danke dir noch im Voraus


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Moin
Schau dir das Tutorial zum Thema Freistellen an.
Den Dartpfeil fügst du in eine Neue Ebene ein.
Wenn das Ebenen-Fenster nicht eingeblendet ist gehst du auf: Fenster -> Ebenen (oder einfach F7 drücken), dann auf Neue Ebene erstellen (am unteren Ende des Fensters, sieht aus wie ein Blatt mit nem Eselsohr)
Den Namen kannst einfügen indem du auf das T (Textwerkzeug) klickst und danach ne Stelle im Bild suchst wo der Text hinsoll und dann tippst den Namen einfach ein.

Peez


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Die gute Frau hat recht, dass das Motiv spiegelverkehrt vorliegen muss, da es auf die "Rückseite" der Folie gedruckt wird, womit es später aufs Hemd "gebügelt" wird.



Klugshicereranmerkung: Es gibt auch andere Folien da muss es nicht spiegelverkehrt druff.


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

*verteidigungsmode*
Er hatte geschrieben das die Drucktante es so haben will, da wollte ich nur kurz erklären warum das so ist.
Und das es die gibt weiß ich, soll ich dir n Stapel Proben schicken, die sich hier türmen?! 
*verteidigungsmode off*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Januar 2008)

Achja stimmt, da oben steht es ja. Das muss man erstmal entziffern.

@ dj dicker: bemüh dich doch bitte wenigstens um Punktation und Grammatik. So übersieht/überliest man Teile deines Posts, bzw. hat keiner Lust das zu entziffern um dir zu helfen (nesk ist einfach zu nett ). Außerdem stehts in der Netiquette *auf Netiquette zeig und mit dem Finger droh* :suspekt:


----------



## Gladiator6 (29. Januar 2008)

Also in so ner kleinen Auflösung würd ich das ja nie auf ein Hemd drucken, schade fürs Hemd

Ich würd diese Grafik mal kurz nachzeichnen (vektorisieren) dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein!


----------



## DJ Dicker (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo kanst du mir bitte die psd datei zukommen lassen danke dir


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

Moin
Es wäre mir ganz lieb wenn du das Tutorial mal anschauen und probieren würdest.
Dann kannst du es ab da sehr selbstständig schaffen.

Für weitere Fragen stehen wir selbstverständlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ Dicker (30. Januar 2008)

Ja ich kann nur nicht die schrift in 3D machen und kann nicht freistellen so gut und ich weiss nicht wie man die ebene immer fixiren muss und wie bekomme ich ein 3D Text hin oder effekte zuordnen ich habe alle Anleitungen so gemach schritt für schritt die wo hier auf der Home Page sind aber was ich benötige habe ich nicht in meinem Potoshop ich were auf eine Hilfe serh Dankbar wider 

und wenn ich jetzt ein kleines Bild habe wie kann ich das so gross machen das es ein Format ein Din A3 das der Verlust nicht so stark ist


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Januar 2008)

DJ Dicker hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich kann nur nicht die schrift in 3D machen und kann nicht freistellen so gut und ich weiss nicht wie man die ebene immer fixiren muss und wie bekomme ich ein 3D Text hin oder effekte zuordnen ich habe alle Anleitungen so gemach schritt für schritt die wo hier auf der Home Page sind aber was ich benötige habe ich nicht in meinem Potoshop ich were auf eine Hilfe serh Dankbar wider
> 
> und wenn ich jetzt ein kleines Bild habe wie kann ich das so gross machen das es ein Format ein Din A3 das der Verlust nicht so stark ist



Bitte schreibe doch deine Sätze so, dass man nicht ewig überlegen muss was du jetzt meinst. Ich hab keine Lust das jetzt zu entziffern.


----------



## DJ Dicker (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich weis ich kann nicht mit. , schreiben 

Also ich habe mal vor mich ein bissen mit Adobe Photoshop zu beschäftigen. weil ich habe gesehen das man da mit richtige schöne Bilder erstellen kann. ich habe eine Gaststätte und da habe ich immer ein bisjen zu tun Getränke liste erstellen oder Happy Houer karten erstellen, oder ein sehr schönes logo zu erstellen für ein Firma oder für  Darts Logos.

Also was ich noch nicht weise ist wie man ein Bild Freistellen kann.
Oder wie ich eine kleines Bild vektorisieren kann das ich es Größe machen kann.
Also ich habe hier auf der Home Page bei Tutorials mal geschaut und nach gemacht aber mein Adobe Photoshop hat diese Einstellungen nicht wie in den Tutorials  erklärt wird.
und wenn ich alles nachmachen will schritt für Schritt und mir fehlt eine Datei dann stehe ich da wie ein ochs vorm Berg und jetzt möchte ich wissen was ich alles benötige

Ich hoffe mich versteht einer hier mit meiner schlechte Rechtschreibung


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

Das du Probleme hast mit der Rechtschreibung sollte nicht im Weg stehen, solange man es entziffern kann 

Fangen wir mal an:
Welche Version von Photoshop hast du? (Das scheint mir hier ein grundlegendes Problem zu sein)
Deutsch/Englisch?
PS6 oder doch CS3?

Ich werde dir keine fertigen Bilder schicken, da es das Problem nicht beheben würde, ok?


----------



## DJ Dicker (30. Januar 2008)

Ich habe diese Version von Photoshop

Adobe.Photoshop.CS3.Extended
Oder kannste mir die von dir geben wenn es machbar ist
da ist ja schon alles Eingestelt was ich brauche 

Ich danke dir Nesk das du mir hilfst


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

hehe
Ich kann dir leider nicht meine Version geben 
Mit der Version sollte es kein Problem sein die Sachen zu machen, die du machen möchtest.

Jetzt müsste ich wissen welche Teile der Tutorials dir Probleme bereiten?
Die Sachen von denen sagtest, die bei dir fehlen würden.
So als Tipp:
Wenn bei dir Fenster fehlen, kannst du unter der Option Fenster dir die Sachen einblenden lassen.
Oder in der Werkzeugleiste, wenn dort Dinge "fehlen", kannst du sie ganz einfach einblenden, indem du auf den kleinen "Pfeil" (sieht aus wie ne kleine schwarze Ecke) klicken (etwas länger) und dann öffnet sich ein kleines Menu, wo du weitere Werkzeuge wählen kannst.

Dafür sind wir da 

Peez


----------



## Leola13 (30. Januar 2008)

Hai,

du hast die neuste (beste) Photoshop Version und die Einstellungen (mit sicherlich kleinen persönlichen Abweichungen) sind bei nesk, genau wie bei dir.

Ob er dir seine gibt wage ich zu bezweifeln .;-], also müssen wir dir wohl so helfen. 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (30. Januar 2008)

So ich hab mal ein Videotutorial rausgesucht, das dir die Funktionen (Arbeitsoberfläche) von Photoshop gut erklären kann.

Arbeitsoberfläche:
http://download.galileo-press.de/trailer/36/system/lesson.htm?chapterId=1&lesssonId=1


----------



## DJ Dicker (1. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin serh froh das mir jeder hier hilft ich schaue mir mal in ruhe das video an wo mir Nesk den link gegeben hat Ich danke mal im Voraus und wenn ich was nicht weis dann komme ich auf euch zurück OK hier habe ich mal ein Bild das was ich mal selbst machen möchte 




Hier mal der Link 

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w185/craigm_2007/SENDINGUVBresize.jpg


Kann mir mal einer sagen ob mann an so einem Bild nange dran arbeiten muss das es so ausseht


----------



## Leola13 (1. Februar 2008)

Hai,

auf die Frage ob hier PS die erste/beste Wahl zur Erstellung eines solchen Flyers/Plakates ist, *will ich nicht* eingehen.

Du öffnest ein neues Dokument (z.b. A3, ...) fügst ein Bild von Jennifer Lopez ein (besser du hast eine Bekannte von der du ein hochauflösendes Foto machen kannst), dann auf mehreren anderen Ebene die Schnörkel erstellen (Brushen ?) und mit einer Ebenenmaske z.Z. ausblenden.
Auf einer oder mehreren Textebenen in der von dir gewünschten Schriftart, Größe und Farbe die Texte erstellen.
Noch zwei Bildchen hinzu und das Logo auf einer separaten Ebene darüber legen.

Das Ganze ist ohne viel Erfahrung hinzubekommen, wenn man auf vorgefertigte Zutaten zurückgreift.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## DJ Dicker (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo also Nesk ich habe mir mal in ruhe dein Video Angeschaut und ist sehr Hilfreich also ich kann jetzt Freistellen mit dem Zauberstab bloß manchmal um rahm der Zauberstab im bild was ein was ich nicht Brauche aber dann gehe ich einfach auf Umkehren so gut ich danke dir für deine Super Hilfe und den Anderen auch und jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem Nesk du hast mir das Bild erstellt und jetzt brauche ich die Schrift die du oben drüber gelegt hast ich muss noch den Leuten ihren Namen Erstellen der Kommt vorne aufs Hemd

Aber Super Forum hier sehr Hilfreich und man bekommt es gut erklärt ich danke euch allen die wo mir geholfen haben


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

Um dein Problem mit dem Zauberstab zu klären:
Du kannst die Toleranz einstellen, um die Auswahl einzuschränken.
Zauberstab wählen und oben in der Leiste hast du dann die Möglichkeit die Toleranz einzustellen.
Probier auch mal das Schnellauswahl-Werkzeug, ist auch ne nette Möglichkeit.

Aber du wirst auch nicht drumherum kommen, dich auch mal mit dem Lasso-Werkzeug zu befassen (aber solange du so klar kommst )

Die Typo ist "Myriad", müsstest du auch haben, glaub ich... *grübel*

Das ist doch mal ein sehr positives Feedback, das alle Beteiligten gerne lesen werden, danke dafür!

mfg


----------



## DJ Dicker (4. Februar 2008)

OK Nesk mache ich mal ich schaue mal wo ich das Finden kann Myriad ok nesk kannst du mir mal erklären wie du das gemacht hast schritt für schritt mit dem Kleinen Bild das es jetzt so gross ist und keine Pixel Fehler hat 

Ich danke dir im voraus


----------



## ink (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte das Bild vektorisiert, somit besteht es aus Flächen und nicht mehr aus Pixeln.
Das kannst du auch, zum Teil mit Photoshop machen.

Hier ein Tutorial das den Umgang mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (oder Pen-Tool) befasst:
http://turp.deviantart.com/art/Pen-Tool-Tutorial-29173597

Und hier mal zum schauen, wie man damit in einem Projekt arbeiten kann.
http://vexel.icedale.de/

Diese Technik wendest du auch bei deinem Bild an.

Je nach dem, wie aufwendig dein Logo ist, kannst du hier schauen:
http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/


> Online-Vektorisierungstool  (EN)
> Hier kann man seine Bilddatei hoch laden, bearbeiten und als EPS & SVG runterladen, die mit allen gängigen Vektor-Programmen geöffnet werden können.



Wenn du die Schriftart nicht hast, nimm "Arial", die sieht so ähnlich aus. 

So, ich bin müde, leg mich schnarchen 

mfg nesk


----------



## DJ Dicker (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo Nesk ich habe ein bitte an dich kannst du mir erklären wie ich namen in Gravity schrift mit farben erstellen kann ich finde keine Anleitung ich bitte um hilfe von dir ich werde verückt du findest gleich Galileo Videos anleitungen wie hast du die gefunden


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2008)

Moin
Also wenn du Graffiti-Schrift suchst, nimm am Besten fertige Schriftarten.
http://www.graffitifonts.com/fonts.shtml
http://www.graffitifonts.net/FreeFonts/FreeFonts.htm

Wenn du selber welche machen möchtest, dann schau mal hier.
http://www.computerarts.co.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/476011/cap81_tut_font.pdf
Sei aber gewarnt, es ist nicht grad einfach.

Peez


----------



## Amr0d (11. Februar 2008)

Auch wenns off topic ist möchte ich mal schätzen das du nen irish pub hast, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Nicht böse sein


----------



## DJ Dicker (2. April 2008)

Hallo nesk kannst du ´mir noch mal das Bild mit der Sonne machen ich wehre Dankebar dir Danke dir im Voraus


----------

